# Rainbow lorikeets



## char27 (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can get rainbow lorikeets in the uk i live in the west midlands i been looking all over the internet but cant seem to find any? 

and also is a swainson lorikeet the same as a rainbow lorikeet?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

char27 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get rainbow lorikeets in the uk i live in the west midlands i been looking all over the internet but cant seem to find any?


Just rung Jon Joes at Warsop Notts for you...Hasn't had any recently but he's passing the word round...I'll let you know on here if any turn up.


----------



## char27 (May 13, 2011)

thank you so much im really struggling to find one  really appreciate it


----------



## char27 (May 13, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I'm sure these breed a few TROPICAL BIRDLAND


i had a look but cudnt seem to find rainbow lorikeets for sale thank you though i appreciate it i didnt realize how hard they are to get x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Have a look on uklories.co.uk - most of the UK breeders advertise there. It may be worth looking through the older ads to see who has bred rainbows in the past and email them to see when they're expecting anymore


----------



## char27 (May 13, 2011)

i will do that thank you hun x


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

swainsons are the same as rainbows - its another name for them, i have a variant of the rainbow called an edwards lorikeet- u never ever see them around lol, was gonna get him a mate but couldnt find any edwards then when i thought about a rainbow instead he had bonded with a nanday conure :blink:


----------



## ColleenStone (9 mo ago)

Jess2308 said:


> Have a look on uklories.co.uk - most of the UK breeders advertise there. It may be worth looking through the older ads to see who has bred rainbows in the past and email them to see when they're expecting anymore


Hi Jess, sorry to jump onto an old thread. Had two coming from South Africa, but my oldest just passed. On the day we finally got the permits to fly them to the UK. Need some help either finding a young female rainbow lorikeet or a lory, a bit bigger so that he can't be a 'bully'


----------

